# Babies sleeping on the cage floor?



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all
As I wrote in my other thread I removed the nest box today because the parent birds got hormonal again. The 5 babies are all fledging but i noticed they sleep on the bottom of the cage on the newspaper. Is that okay and normal???


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Im not sure if its normal or not but my babies did that as well. They could sit on a perch but at night they would be on the floor. It was so funny to watch, they would shuffle and nudge eachother to find their spot. They would huddle together!.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah same here


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

My baby nay nay did the same


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its normal because its what they're used to. They aren't used to sleeping on the perches yet. In time they will, but for now they just wanna be comfy lol.


----------

